
Uncanny Valley Vineyards – wine reviews by GPT2 might surprise you - jlansey
http://uncannyvalleyvineyards.com/
======
jlansey
OP here I fine-tuned the deep learning neural network GPT2 from OpenAI, using
this [Google Colab
notebook]([https://colab.research.google.com/drive/1VLG8e7YSEwypxU-
noRN...](https://colab.research.google.com/drive/1VLG8e7YSEwypxU-
noRNhsv5dW4NfTGce)) by Max Woolf and using these [130 thousand real wine
reviews]([https://www.kaggle.com/zynicide/wine-
reviews](https://www.kaggle.com/zynicide/wine-reviews)) collected by Zack
Thoutt.

------
uberman
see also: [https://www.onthelambda.com/2014/02/20/how-to-fake-a-
sophist...](https://www.onthelambda.com/2014/02/20/how-to-fake-a-
sophisticated-knowledge-of-wine-with-markov-chains/)

